

URGENT Help with this Program - iamnumberfour

WHY WONT THIS WORK?<p>&#60;!Doctype&#62;
&#60;html&#62;
&#60;title&#62; Science Fair Project 2013&#60;/title&#62;
  &#60;h1&#62;Author Analysis&#60;/h1&#62;
&#60;p&#62;Enter Passage Here&#60;/p&#62;
  &#60;form method="post" name="Counter"&#62;
&#60;p&#62;Type or paste a list of words, separated by spaces, into the box below, then press the "Count Word Length" button to count the number of letters in each word.&#60;/p&#62;
&#60;textarea name="inputText" rows="5" cols="80" wrap="on"&#62;&#60;/textarea&#62;
&#60;p&#62;&#60;input name="CountButton" type="button" onclick="CountWordLength(this.form.inputText, this.form.outputText, this.form.lettersPerWord)" value="Count Word Lengths"&#62;&#38;nbsp;
&#60;input name="ClearButton" type="button" onclick="ClearForm(this.form)" value="Clear Lists"&#62;&#60;/p&#62;
&#60;textarea readonly="" name="outputText" rows="5" cols="80" wrap="on"&#62;&#60;/textarea&#62;
&#60;p&#62;Average number of letters per word: &#60;input name="lettersPerWord" type="text" size="10" readonly=""&#62;&#60;/p&#62;
&#60;/form&#62;
&#60;/html&#62;
======
whitnah
[http://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-
projects/project_...](http://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-
projects/project_ideas/CompSci_p003.shtml)

But seriously, where is your JavaScript? You're calling functions that don't
exist. You don't seem to have implemented anything, and you're not importing
any libraries.

